# Exporting From Myob To Excel



## IndigoSim (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been unable to use the send to option to export reports from myob to excel.  The following error comes up:

Unable to locate the necessary files to perform this officelink function.  Please refer to help for more information.

Does anyone know how to rectify this problem?  I am using Myob V15

Thanks,

Indigo


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You may need to re-install the Excel templates on the MYOB disc. If you customised the install, or if your hard drive has been reorganised, MYOB either won't have the files to work with or won't know where to find them. 

Denis


----------



## KerryS (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Indigo,
Some times this come up if another user is running a large report. You can exist out of myob and then go back in again-this usually allows you to use the send to excel.
I had a similar prob. recently had a new upgrade when this error came up - Had to have the program re install again and that fixed it.
Kerry S


----------

